
Adobe broke SVG export in Illustrator CC 2015 - kuon
https://forums.adobe.com/message/7646269
======
ohitsdom
"Sorry about not catching this before the release. We have a fix and are
trying to get this out as soon as we can. Hopefully in the next 4-6 weeks."

Wasn't their whole argument for going the SaaS route is that there would be
continuous, quick updates? Over a month to fix a completely broken export
feature is absurd, especially when they are charging users monthly.

~~~
danieldk
Of course, the real reason is to extract more revenue, reduce piracy, etc. At
the very least Adobe offers the option to download an older version from CC.

But SaaS is a bleak future where we are completely at the mercy of such
companies.

~~~
Someone1234
And once everyone is on CC, they have no business reason to keep spending
money on improvements.

Historically Adobe hasn't had a lot of competition for much of this software.
But they were kept "honest" by the boxed software model, and the fact that
they wanted people to re-buy the same software every few years.

If they failed to offer compelling new features, the older Adobe software
would just continue to be used indefinitely (and they'd lose income). Same
with MS Office (it competes with itself).

Now, with CC, you aren't paying for new versions and instead just paying for
"basic" access to their software. So if they just bug fix and don't provide
any substantive improvements for ten years, you're still stuck paying them
$10/month or whatever. Only actual competition could change this equation, and
there isn't much.

------
eliaspro
Things like this will just undermine the trust of regular users in open
formats because "it doesn't work". And at this point it doesn't matter at all,
who's to blame; a few years later the good ol' Adobe as we know it will sneak
around the corner with a new proprietary format which is there to save the
users from their horrible experience with this open crap.

~~~
fenomas
Adobe just made snap.svg[1] last year. If they have a long-term plan to kill
and supplant the format like you describe, then I guess somebody missed a
memo.

[1] [http://snapsvg.io/](http://snapsvg.io/)

~~~
RobertKerans
2 years ago, and it's Dmitry Baranovsky's update to Raphäel.js rather than a
big Adobe Project™ (which sacks off support for older browsers in favour of
newer). And there's never been that much movement bar minor bugfixes for a
long time. Not that there necessarily needs to be, it does what it does, but
there doesn't seem to be any movement toward integrating closely with Adobe
vector products (which would be useful) or seriously optimising (like, say,
Greensock's really nice SVG animation stuff that's come out recently). Also
IMO the two main competitors are better (SVG.js for simplicity & very nice
plugins, Paper.js for complex stuff with amazing documentation). Note Paper.js
is the successor to the Illustrator plugin Scriptographer, which was
fantastic, but was killed by Adobe Illustrator updates - Adobe had something
they could have used that worked really, really well, but didn't back it.

Snap is good, and useful, but it's not _that_ useful, it's just a tiny
library, and a bit of a wasted opportunity IMO. With fairly crap documentation
beyond the basics. I would love it if there was movement on this, a better SVG
workflow from Illustrator -> Web would make my life a lot less frustrating,
but v0v it's Adobe and they either move at the speed of a geriatric snail or
they stomp all over tools I find useful

------
thrillgore
I recall SVG Export being broken long before Illustrator CC

~~~
robogimp
Yeah I have had several problems working with .svg in illustrator, the biggest
one being wacky arbatray resizing of the document bounds when I try to open
and edit an .svg. I was forced to export off a master .ai file rather than re-
edit native .svg, a pain in the arse!

The workaround I use is opening the .svg in a text editor and editing the
properties manually, you can clear out a bunch of adobe auto generated garbage
and get the file nice and small.

~~~
kuon
Editing .svg in a text editor is the new Adobe Experience™.

~~~
robogimp
Fire up dreamweaver/ glorified text editor, listen to your fan go nuts whilst
your cpu chokes, the new Adobe Experience™

------
michaelbuddy
Glad that Affinity Designer / Photo is coming into the fray to steal more
Adobe share. Because it will make all the software better. If only it were
cross platform, not just mac for now.

~~~
toddmorey
I am continually amazed by the guys at Serif. First, they are offering
Designer at £29.99. Secondly, in spite of the trumpeted GPU preview updates in
CC 2015, Affinity Designer just blows Illustrator away in rendering and moving
around the document. It's really impressive and ends up being much more
pleasant to work in.

~~~
justthistime_
Too bad it is Apple-only.

~~~
mightykan
Not to take anything away from the Serif guys, they’re doing a fantastic job,
but most of the underlaying value of these software packages (Affinity
Designer, Pixelmator, Sketch, iDraw, etc.) come from the strong frameworks in
place on Apple’s platforms (i.e. CoreGraphics, Quartz, Metal, etc.). Moving to
another platform would mean to either find replacements or having to roll
their own, which they probably wouldn’t want to do. There is nothing bad about
focus. I’d much rather have a platform-specific, focused tool that does a
great job than having cross platform, half-assed set of barely decent tools
like what Adobe does with their desktop apps.

------
tangue
What I've always found intriguing about Adobe, is the absence of public betas
for its main softwares. How do they manage to ship without large, real world
usage ?

~~~
toddmorey
Especially since they now have a pretty straightforward beta seeding program
available with Creative Cloud subscriptions. Pretty sure a public beta would
have caught the SVG issue.

------
radley
NEVER switch completely to a x.0 Adobe CS/CC release.

ALWAYS wait for the x.0.1 and keep your prior versions handy.

The only problem with this update is Adobe forgot how bad they are at x.0
releases, defaulted to deleting prior versions, and made it cumbersome to just
say no.

